# bo staff forms and techniques



## jjanke (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't really know where to put this post. Does anyone know where I could find basic forms and strikes of the 6 foot staff? I am taking lesson from a 8th dgree kukkiwon TKD master in niles Michigan, and I wanted to find something I could do with the staff just so it isn't completely new on the day of my first lesson. I am already 5th gup in TKD from him, if that matters.

jjanke


----------



## The Kai (Apr 26, 2005)

Now there is Bo forms in TKD??


----------



## JanneM (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm shocked!

Since when have they added wepons training in taekwondo?
I should walk right now to Kukkiwon and ask them about this.

Anyway if in your school there is some program to teach wepons outside taekwondo and you are just joining dont feal that you need to knoe anything before you enter the class. Be a beginner like others. Best way to learn anything is just to go and study under someone who know what he/she is doing.


----------



## jjanke (Apr 26, 2005)

it isn't part of taekwondo. you can get a black belt in tkd here and never touch a weapon. however my teacher also has rankings in kumdo(sword) and hapkido, and teaches tonfa, staff, escrima sticks, nunchaku, kama, tontas, and one more. before he will teach me bo staff he wanted me to have a base in kumdo, so since i have the equipment but have to wait one month, i just wanted to do something with it.


----------



## ajs1976 (Apr 26, 2005)

I was looking for some information on TKD Bo forms awhile ago and get a similiar responses.

You might be able to find some books or videos at turtlepress.com.  Master Mac has some clips of Bo forms posted on his website.  If that doesn't help maybe look into some Okiniwan material.  Fumio Demura has a Bo book.


----------



## rmclain (Apr 26, 2005)

The early-days students of the Chang Moo Kwan in Korea studied 4 staff forms (bong hyung).  #1 was taught by Byung In Yoon (Chang Moo Kwan founder)-probably from his training in Japan under Kanken Toyama; Another bong hyung was created by Byung In Yoon; Another bong hyung was created by Yoon, Kwe-Byung of Ji Do Kwan, who taught the form to Byung In Yoon; I forget the creator of the fifth bong form, but will add later.  One of those early-days students, Grandmaster Kim Soo (founder of Chayon-Ryu), still includes these forms in his curriculum.  

Probably, you're looking to see information about modern TKD, but I thought I would write this as a historical FYI.

R. McLain


----------



## Shu2jack (Apr 26, 2005)

We do a little bo staff training at the TKD school I train at and the bo staff is some what similar to the stick. 

My advice is just to play with the staff for now. Try flipping the staff, some tricks, strikes, etc. just so you can get the feel for the weapon and how to handle it. The more you have the weapon in your hand the more comfortable you will be with it.


----------



## Yeti (Apr 27, 2005)

My old TKD school taught bo and chanbarra classes as a completely separate entity from the TKD curriculum.  I did the bo classes for about 6 months before I had to stop and it was a lot of fun.  I found that it actually strengthened my basics in TKD since a lot of the stances used to block/strike/parry using the bo are the same as TKD (i.e. front stance, cat stance, back stance), and I could really feel when my stances weren't square or properly aligned with the bo.  

Anyhow, I would hold off on getting a book or video and wait to get the one-on-one instruction - even though you'll have to wait a month to get there.  That way you'll be learning what your instructor wants you to learn.  I guess like your TKD training...don't rush it, but enjoy the journey.

Tae Kwon.

-Mike


----------



## jjanke (Apr 27, 2005)

How do I get to "Master Mac" 's webpage? Thanks,


jjanke


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 27, 2005)

Get a heavy bag and lay into it with a heavy stick.

 Pull through a strike with your back hand, don't push through with your lead.  Make sure your palm is behind the strike.  The grip should not be tight, but firm and with primarily the smaller two fingers.  angled too, like you where shaking someones hand.

 If your wrists hurt everytime you fit, you're doing it wrong 

 Work some thrusts too, keep everything lined up straight.  You can think of it like a straw, it's pretty strong if you stand it up and push down on it.  Put a little bend in it and it collapses under very little.  Your arms and the staff are that straw.

 And last but not least, either "bo" or "staff" is fine.  "Bo staff" is a little odd


----------



## The Kai (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey don't sweat the little small things!


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Apr 27, 2005)

I think I can be of some help here. 

The Staff, Long Staff, Bo, Cudgel, Jang Bong or however you want to call it can be found in most martial art systems. The Japanese and Chinese methods are most commonly seen here in the USA. Korean systems that include weaponry are not as common. But they do exist. 

Strictly speaking, traditional TKD does not include weapon training as part of the curriculum (aside from Knife defense...another thread altogether). But many TKD schools have added some weapon skills into their program(s). From what I have seen, most will add Japanese Bo techniques and forms. I've seen a couple that have added some Chinese material, and some schools that have just made up their material. That's all fine. This is America. 

Japanese sets can be distinguished by their "hard style" feel (as is indicative of most Japanese arts). Lots of basics, thrusts and strikes, some spinning. Chinese methods on the other hand can get very flowery and circular, lots of spinning (also reflective of most Chinese arts). Korean Jang Bong Sul (Long Staff techniques/skills) tend to incorporate both these schools of thought. 

Korean arts that do include weapon skills as a normal part of the curriculum are: Do Hap Sool, Hwa Rang Do, Kuk Sool Won, Sun Mu Do, Choson Do Kwon Bup, (some) Hap Ki Do, and Modern Farang Mu Sul® (our system ...of course) among others. In our system the Jang Bong training is divided into 3 main types of fighting: Long Pole, Quarter Staff, and Short Pole skills. The movements oscillate from linear to circular, and vice versa. This is a direct reflection of the Umm-Yang philosophy of our art. There are offensive and defensive sets, drills, forms and 2 man sets and ultimately sparring. So, this weapon is worked through quite thoroughly. 

At any rate, enjoy your training, and really focus on your basics. (I'll bet you've heard that once or twice before).

With brotherhood,
Grand Master De Alba


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 27, 2005)

Kuk Sa Nim said:
			
		

> Strictly speaking, traditional TKD does not include weapon training as part of the curriculum (aside from Knife defense...another thread altogether). But many TKD schools have added some weapon skills into their program(s). From what I have seen, most will add Japanese Bo techniques and forms. I've seen a couple that have added some Chinese material, and some schools that have just made up their material. That's all fine. This is America.



My instructor stole Chinese stuff and changed it (our bo forms). They might be semi-made up, but hard to learn LOL.



			
				rmclain said:
			
		

> The early-days students of the Chang Moo Kwan in Korea studied 4 staff forms (bong hyung).  #1 was taught by Byung In Yoon (Chang Moo Kwan founder)-probably from his training in Japan under Kanken Toyama; Another bong hyung was created by Byung In Yoon; Another bong hyung was created by Yoon, Kwe-Byung of Ji Do Kwan, who taught the form to Byung In Yoon; I forget the creator of the fifth bong form, but will add later.



Can you tell me the names of these forms? Thanks in advance


----------



## rmclain (Apr 27, 2005)

karatekid1975,

In Chayon-Ryu, they are called Bong Hyung Il Jol, Bong Hyung Yi Chol, Bong Hyung Sam Chol, Bong Hyung Sa Chol, and Bong Hyung Oh Chol. There's no special Korean name for them. Students are required to know where each form came from and the creator. 

For example: Bong Hyung Sam Chol is also called, "Byung In Yoon's form;" Bong Hyung Sa Chol is also known as "Dr. Yoon's form, etc. Grandmaster Kim emphasizes the importance of knowing the lineage of where we get the art studied. 

You could always ask Grandmaster Kim Soo about these forms, since he was around beginning in 1951 with the Chang Moo Kwan. His web site is: http://www.kimsookarate.com

R. McLain


----------



## Han-Mi (Apr 27, 2005)

Watch some movies with staff work, just copy what you see. Youd be surprised what you can learn from the tv and movies


----------



## ajs1976 (Apr 27, 2005)

jjanke said:
			
		

> How do I get to "Master Mac" 's webpage? Thanks,
> 
> 
> jjanke


http://mchenry.homeip.net/TangSooDo/forms/index.htm


----------



## jjanke (Apr 28, 2005)

it says i am not authorized to view the page with the credentials I suppied. Hmm...


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 28, 2005)

I got a:

 "*403.9 Access Forbidden: Too many users are connected"

*Try it again another day...


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 28, 2005)

rmclain said:
			
		

> karatekid1975,
> 
> In Chayon-Ryu, they are called Bong Hyung Il Jol, Bong Hyung Yi Chol, Bong Hyung Sam Chol, Bong Hyung Sa Chol, and Bong Hyung Oh Chol. There's no special Korean name for them. Students are required to know where each form came from and the creator.
> 
> ...



Thanks again  When I did Tang Soo Do, we had similar names for our forms (no special Korean names here either), Byung hyung il Bu, and Byung hyung EE Bu.

I'll check out the page you posted, also


----------



## Kamaria Annina (Apr 29, 2005)

I work with bo staffs on my free time, along with a few others in my class.  We never really work bo staff forms and attacks into our Tae Kwon Do classes.  We always keep our routines off to the side.  Our head Master said, whatever you attack with, be prepared to defend yourself against.  

The only bo staff work we do in class is defense against the staffs.  The staff is a great example of a weapon, such as a broom, branch, etc.  Very hand to know how to defend that kinda stuff.


----------

